# S7 - 212 gesucht ...



## smartie (30 März 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

suche zur Erweiterung meines "Versuchaufbaus" noch Erweiterungsmodule der S7 - 212 Reihe.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch noch was rumliegen.

Danke.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (30 März 2006)

Was für module brauchst du denn?

Gruß
Timo


----------



## smartie (31 März 2006)

Benötige Eingangs- bzw. Ausgangsbaugruppen.


----------

